
Mediafire Swaps “Pirate” Links for “Buy Now” Button - Lime
http://torrentfreak.com/mediafire-swaps-pirate-links-for-buy-now-button-130202/
======
parweb
how to create a business model who join "free culture" and seller ?

I have dream one ... all together ... win win ...

Any suggestions audience ?

